

Why business loves Charlie Rose - yurylifshits
http://money.cnn.com/2009/09/25/magazines/fortune/charlie_rose.fortune/index.htm

======
techbio
<blockquote>"Nothing has been as intriguing as the possibility of working with
you," Rose wrote to Jeff Fager, the executive producer, in a letter that is
unusual for its self-awareness and tactical brilliance. (Rose has saved the
letter and gave me a copy.) "You can't imagine for a romantic like me what it
means to come out of North Carolina, the birthplace of Murrow, and walk in the
footsteps of Murrow and Collingwood, Cronkite and Sevareid, Wallace and Safer,
and to play on the same team as Rather and Fager."

But Rose resists, quoting Joseph Conrad in Heart of Darkness. His PBS show is
like "the battered, twisted ruined tin pot steamboat ... rather less pretty in
shape, but I had expended enough hard work on her to make me love her." The
show, like the old vessel, gave Rose "the chance to find 'your own reality --
for yourself, not for others -- what no man can ever know.'"

"In the end," he told Fager, "I have not finished the journey." </blockquote>

------
techbio
Long, gorgeously written biographical article.

Charlie Rose -- "nobody watches him, except everybody we know"

